# [Idea] Mixer sencillo 2 entradas



## SantyUY (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola amigos de _*https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/*_... quisiera pedirles una ayuda 

Lo que quiero es realizar un mixer, pero que no sea profesional (Con esto me refiero a que pueda conectar *por ejemplo mi pc y un reproductor DVD*)... qu tenga solo 2 entradas estéreo  y 3 potencio-metros como los mixe de djs ... osea uno para el canal 1 o otro para el canal 2 y uno en medio que sea mitad y mitad... y nada mas ... sino es mucho pedir  ...

Un ejemplo:







Busque en la pagina pero no encontré nada similar por eso se los pregunto para ver si me pueden ayudar...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2011)

Eso es algo extremadamente simple, es un mixer stereo...y el pote del medio, eld e mezcla es un pote deslizable lineal de unos 100K stereo tambien...

ya te paso el diagrama mono...y es obviamente identico al stereo...


es un esquema de lo más basico que existe...a ésto te convendría agregarle antes de donde dice entrada: un preamplificador stereo con control de tonos a cada canal

y un control de tonos a la salida


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 16, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Eso es algo extremadamente simple, es un mixer stereo...y el pote del medio, eld e mezcla es un pote deslizable lineal de unos 100K stereo tambien...
> 
> ya te paso el diagrama mono...y es obviamente identico al stereo...



Ok amigo ! espero que me mandes el diagrama entonces  (pero no entendi la parte de que mono es igual a estéreo?)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2011)

El diagrama es mono, es de 1 solo canal...bueno de cada lado vas a tener 2 canales...

cada potenciómetro será doble...pero las conexiones son iguales...

haces 2 veces lo que te mande...1 para el canal izquierdo y otro para el derecho


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 16, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> El diagrama es mono, es de 1 solo canal...bueno de cada lado vas a tener 2 canales...
> 
> cada potenciómetro será doble...pero las conexiones son iguales...
> 
> haces 2 veces lo que te mande...1 para el canal izquierdo y otro para el derecho



Ok creo que ya entendi ! 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda ! 

en cuanto a *((es un esquema de lo más basico que existe...a ésto te convendría agregarle antes de donde dice entrada: un preamplificador stereo con control de tonos a cada canal))* lo que pasa es que soy novato ... (mi fima lo dice) entonces me dan un pokito de miedo  esos circuitos bien grandes... pero me gusto tu idea... el control de tonos seria para bajos medios y agudos en cada canal no?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2011)

2 cosas

1) no es un circuito tan complicado
2) mejoraría mucho la calidad de la mezcla

peeero, si querés probar con los potes de mezcla solamente proba...y fijate si te sirve

si no entendés cómo conectarlos te paso una imagen


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 17, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 2 cosas
> 
> 1) no es un circuito tan complicado
> 2) mejoraría mucho la calidad de la mezcla
> ...



Agradecería que me la pases si no es mucha molestia por que son mis primeros circuitos y no me hace mal aprender...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2011)

aca te paso la imagen, fijate que esos son potes rotativos, pero es igual para los lineales...

fijate que el pote de arriba a la izquierda viene a ser la entrada 1 digamos...del otro lado va otro igual a esa que será la entrada 2

cada entrada es stereo por ende los potes stereo

el pote del medio abajo es el de mezcla...y va a la salida


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 17, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> aca te paso la imagen, fijate que esos son potes rotativos, pero es igual para los lineales...
> 
> fijate que el pote de arriba a la izquierda viene a ser la entrada 1 digamos...del otro lado va otro igual a esa que será la entrada 2
> 
> ...



Muy bueno ! gracias  ... un a pregunta mas ... el pote del medio tiene q*UE* ser lineal o es solo por estetica?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2011)

lineal significa una cosa...deslizable significa otra

tiene que ser lineal y deslizable


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 17, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> lineal significa una cosa...deslizable significa otra
> 
> tiene que ser lineal y deslizable



si pero no me refiero a esto...






lo que digo es que si tiene que ser lineales (una linea) o puede ser perillas como las q*UE* tu me mostrast


----------



## KarLos! (Ago 17, 2011)

Lee esto para mas info. sobre los potenciometros!
Algunos truquillos con los Potenciómetros


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 17, 2011)

KarLos! dijo:


> Lee esto para mas info. sobre los potenciometros!
> Algunos truquillos con los Potenciómetros



ok lo voy a leer !


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2011)

Este es un pequeño mix que también puede ser muy útil por lo sencillo

El pcib mide 5.5cm x 4.4 cm
la alimentación si bien prevista para una bateria de 9V deberia funcionar perfectamente con 6V


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 18, 2011)

dejo a consideración este esquema, saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Este es un pequeño mix que también puede ser muy útil por lo sencillo
> 
> El pcib mide 5.5cm x 4.4 cm
> la alimentación si bien prevista para una bateria de 9V deberia funcionar perfectamente con 6V



Gracias !  Esta bueno por las dimensiones !


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 20, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Eso es algo extremadamente simple, es un mixer stereo...y el pote del medio, eld e mezcla es un pote deslizable lineal de unos 100K stereo tambien...
> 
> ya te paso el diagrama mono...y es obviamente identico al stereo...
> 
> ...


amigo djdraco,creo que el chico queria una mezcladora con fader,vos le diste un circuito mezcladora sola,el chico no se explico bien


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

el pote del medio hace de fader...tambien se puede hacer distinto derivando la señal a masa


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 20, 2011)

Yo creo que el del amigo pandacba es mejor, por ser sencillo y de 3 entradas, me gusto mucho.
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

Si es buen circuito, hay miles así, pero el amigo dijo: 2 entradas y fader...o sea balance...

no sólo 1 mixer...pero si quiere 1 mixer que mezcle y ya...si ese circuito es muy bueno...

también se puede usar un 2N3904


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 21, 2011)

me sirvió mucho el circuito de dj draco ... tengo que armarlo  cuando lo arme se los muestro ,,,


----------



## moises95 (Ago 17, 2013)

¿Le puedo poner mas entradas al mixer que ha posteado pandacba? O no aguantaría tantas?

Ver el archivo adjunto 58593 

(Post 14)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2013)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Le puedo poner mas entradas al mixer que ha posteado pandacba? O no aguantaría tantas?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 58593
> 
> (Post 14)



*Sip*, se pueden agregar mas entradas.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola, para no abrir otro tema (y molestar a los moderadores  ) posteo acá.
Estoy por hacer un mixer de 5 entradas para micrófono dinámico de baja impedancia y 3 entradas de auxiliares (para mp3, celular, etc), y tengo pensado armar este circuito 







que es la combinación de 2 circuitos mas











Lo que quiero saber es si las conexiones están bien hechas, con eso me refiero a la conexión de el mixer activo de micrófono (mono) con el mixer pasivo (estéreo).
Como pueden ver "Clone" la señal mono del mixer activo para que simulara ser estéreo, lo que no se es si esta bien hecha, digamos, si hace falta alguna resistencia o algo por el estilo...

PD: No pretendo que me hagan todo el trabajo, solo que me ayuden en mis dudas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2014)

Necesitas un preamplificador para *cada* micrófono

Dale una mirada de referencia a este proyecto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mezclador-modular-13752/


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Jun 16, 2014)

Gracias fogo, pero hay un problema (que no especifique yo), es que el mixer que estoy por armar lo voy a colocar en un bafle, por lo que tengo un espacio limitado, entonces no me convendría mucho ya que ocupa bastante espacio.
Como dijiste que en realidad necesito un pre para cada micrófono tendría que buscar un pre simple y mezclarlo con un mezclador pasivo, me parece  .
Otra cosa ya que estamos, según tengo entendido no hace falta usar un preamplificador para conectar un celular o mp3 a un amplificador, por lo que puedo usar un mezclador pasivo (sin utilizan ningún op amp, esto para la entrada de linea) ¿no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2014)

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Gracias fogo, pero hay un problema (que no especifique yo), es que el mixer que estoy por armar lo voy a colocar en un bafle, por lo que tengo un espacio limitado, entonces no me convendría mucho ya que ocupa bastante espacio.
> Como dijiste que en realidad necesito un pre para cada micrófono tendría que buscar un pre simple y mezclarlo con un mezclador pasivo, me parece  .
> Otra cosa ya que estamos, según tengo entendido no hace falta usar un preamplificador para conectar un celular o mp3 a un amplificador, por lo que puedo usar un mezclador pasivo (sin utilizan ningún op amp, esto para la entrada de linea) ¿no?



Si vas a emplear micrófonos dinámicos no hay otra que emplear un previo por cada micrófono, si no lo haces así habrá muchas pérdidas y el ruido será muy importante.
Con un TL074 puedes resolver 4 previos.
Con otro TL074 resuelves 2 previos mas, un control de tono de 3 etapas y etapa de salida al amplificador.
Sin "apretar" mucho, todo esto puede entrar en una PCB de 8 * 15Cm


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 17, 2014)

Señores!!!, aquí nadie se ha dado cuenta que con la resistencia que está dispuesta en serie a la salida del operacional en los dos esquemas del post 24 (la de 220 K, que a su vez está dispuesta en serie a un capacitor de 1 uF), difícilmente sirva para "atacar" impedancias de entradas razonables sin provocar atenuaciones y ruidos térmicos importantes.

Un valor de entre 100 a 220 ohmios puede ser más razonable.

Saludos

PD: aún así, y sepan disculpar si no cae en gracia lo que digo, no me convence para nada esa mezcla de circuito pasivo con activo. Sepan aprovechar la tierra virtual de un opamp!, para no causar "cosas" extrañas en justamente la mezcla (lo que persiguen como objetivo). Una excesiva carga de la salida de ese opamp puede causar una importante distorsión adicional.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Jun 22, 2014)

No hay problema diegomj1973 porque NO voy a usar ese circuito.
Voy a utilizar un pre para cada micrófono para luego mezclar todo utilizando un sumador de señales, respecto a eso,no se si hice bien estas conexiones, ya que pretendo conectar la salida (en paralelo) a dos amplificadores con TDA7377 y un pre con un 1524A (el de mnicolau), digamos que quiero que tenga 2 salida pero no se si es correcto conectar todo de la forma que propongo a continuación.
Estas son la conexiones que hice...






PD: Lo bueno es que tendría 4 entradas para micrófono, 2 para linea y una para guitarra.
Voy a alimentar todo con una fuente atx ya que todos los circuitos que voy a usar se alimentan con 12v.
Los switch que se ven con los filtros pasa bajos sirven para seleccionar la salida con o sin filtro (es algo así como el bypass de un pedal). y los que se ven entre el protector de parlantes sirven para seleccionar por donde va salir el sonido, si por los parlantes o hacia una salida externa.
No uso la "salida 2" porque no esta conectada al volumen.
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/sumador.pdf


----------



## pedrotrains (Nov 14, 2015)

Hola buenas tardes, utilizo este mismo hilo dedicado a mezcladora estereo para la mezcladora estereo de 4 canales y una salida...que intento hacer... ya que me han llamado la atención por duplicar post.

Las fuentes de sonidos son todas ya amplificadas ecualizadas y rectificadas, solo necesito unir las fuentes de sonido para que todas se reproduzcan por los mismo altavoces, nada de ecualizar, etc.

Las resistencias me la han rectificado a 22K ya el compañero Fogonazo de este foro.

Que tal veis mi montaje y los valores finales? es muy básico pero no necesito más....solo unir las fuentes de sonidos en unos simples altavoces nada de grabes etc.

Espero con ilusión contestaciones vuestras para poder llevar mi proyecto a cabo.

Espero esta vez de no incumplir ninguna norma.. 



Gracias de antemano.


----------



## waltermen14 (Abr 28, 2016)

Hola moises95 pudiste realizar este circuito? Te anduvo bien, sin fallas?.. Espero tu Respuesta!! Muchas Gracias


----------

